# طريقة تصميم التكييف المركزي لمنزل من الصفر



## مهندس علي الصويلح (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​سوف اشرح لكم بلتفصيل الممل لمنزل قمت بتصمييم التكييف له في شركة في السعودية طبعا اخد الشرح من عندي وقت طويل ولاكن لعيون المنتدى كل شي يرخص
طبعا التصميم سوف يكون بطريقة تجارية لئن مثل مالكال عارف ان معضم الشركات تستغل الطريقة التجارية في التصميم وذلك استغلال للوقت
الشرح موجود على شكل ملف pdf تحملة وتشوف الشرح خطوة بخطوة 
طبعا تحتاج برنامج الأوتوكاد لكي تطبق عليه الخطوات وتحتاج ايضا ductlator وايضا riser duct standard 
واي شي تحتاجها انا حاضر بلخدمة

​رابط الشرح

http://www.mediafire.com/?4cw6wy071chy23k

رابط المخطط

http://www.mediafire.com/?bw5a4kwol9p57bh

​


----------



## هشام محمد علي حسن (14 يوليو 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك و نرجو المزيد من المشاريع


----------



## eng - mahmoud (14 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## karim1500 (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا علي الدعم الدي تقدمه لنا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يوليو 2011)

الفكرة ممتازة لان العملى مهم جدا وفقك الله للخير


----------



## احمد بيو (15 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك و نرجو المزيد من المشاريع*


----------



## اسلام عمار (15 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## أبن الوطن (15 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد-1-1 (15 يوليو 2011)

تقبل الله منك صالح الاعمال


----------



## ahmed samy (15 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mechanic power (15 يوليو 2011)

والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## goor20 (16 يوليو 2011)

tnx


----------



## akbargherbal (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الوافي

استفدنا كثيرا

نتمنى أن نرى جهودا في المنتدى كهذا الجهد الممتاز


----------



## baraa harith (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا وردة


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 يوليو 2011)

جميل جدا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## Quanta (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## داروون (19 يوليو 2011)

شششششششششششششششككرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (19 يوليو 2011)

_الله يجزاك الخير_


----------



## sharief (5 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## sharief (5 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank u very much


----------



## وحيد الخلية (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف شكر وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## وحيد الخلية (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بصراحة موضوع أكثر من رائع ............... 
ولي طلب من حضرتك اذا ممكن ترفق لنا ملفات الاكسل الخاصة بتقدير التكلفة لانها بصراحة حتفيدني كثير


----------



## محمد_86 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng.S.H (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك *


----------



## ahmed galal gooda (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور بجد وربنا يوفقك ولك منا كل التقدير على المجهود الرائع ودائما الى الامام


----------



## ياسر حسن (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة وبارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## وحيد الخلية (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*بصراحة موضوع أكثر من رائع ............... 
ولي طلب من حضرتك اذا ممكن ترفق لنا ملفات الاكسل الخاصة بتقدير التكلفة لانها بصراحة حتفيدني كثير*​


----------



## WASAMKO (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك يجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## king hema (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الكبير
*


----------



## noreldin2000 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بجد موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## dlear2011 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك يا مهندس علي على هل الشرح الدقيق الف شكر م .دلير


----------



## hassanre (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً على هذل المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك وأرجو فقط إعطائي فكرة عن رقم 13 و 15 اللذان استخدمتهم في حساب الطن التبريدي


----------



## egyptian_hawk (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dohengineer (27 سبتمبر 2011)

تقبل الله منك صالح الاعمال


----------



## هادى2025 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورا وفق الله على الدرب خطاك


----------



## nofal (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## khalid most (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## magdygamal_8 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وبصراحة الرسم كانت طريقة شرحة ممتازة وياريت تعمل مشاركة منفصله لشرح رسم التكييف


----------



## mustafatel (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mechano (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*Thank You

*


----------



## حسام محمد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شغل حلو بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد تكيف (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/احمد الشتري (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

 مجهود مشكور


----------



## laila abdou (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود رائع


----------



## darshoo (5 يناير 2012)

بجد شئ رائع وعظيم بأمانه ربنا يبارك فيك وادعيلى ابقى مثلك فى التصميم شكرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (6 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.DX (12 يناير 2012)

*مشكورررر أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## adil mohamad (12 يناير 2012)

الاخلاص محسوس و واضح فى هذا التعب , وفقك الله , ندعوا لك بالثبات عى طريق ايصال الخير و النفع للناس


----------



## ben_sala7 (13 مايو 2012)

downloading thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## esam179 (13 مايو 2012)

ممكن حد يرفع الموضوع تاني رجاء


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (15 مايو 2012)

في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسين صقر (15 مايو 2012)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## mohands whale (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله كل خير
ولكن أريد ان أعرف هذه الملفات تفتح بأي برنامج؟؟​


----------



## eng_hanyaly (17 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع ولكن لى تعليقان بخصوص الحسابات وارجو من الاخوة الافاضل التعقيب والمشاركة فانا جديد فى مجال التكييف 

اولا لماذا تقسم على الرقم 15 لمجالس الرجال والنساء وهى مجالس معروفة بعدد اشخاصها وكدة انت بتقلل تكييف المناطق دى والمفروض العكس فيجب القسمة على 10 لزيادة الطن تبريد والله اعلم 

ثانيا لماذا حسبت الفاقد 0.8فى الفلل تكون السرعة ما بين 788 و1000fpm اى انة مع كمية هواء 1200CFM يكون الفاقد 0.06


----------



## أكرم حمزه (17 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي العزيزمهندس علي صويلح على هذا الشرح الرائع واضم صوتي للأخeng-hanyaly كون مجالس الرجال والنساء يجب تقسيم المساحه على أقل من 15 كونها تتميز بكئرة عدد الأشخاص بالنسبه للمساحه مما يؤدي الى زيادة الحمل الحراري وكذلك زيادة معدلات التهويه المطلوبه لهذا العدد الكبير من الأشخاص وعندي سؤال للأخ م علي ماذا تقصد RISER DUCT STANDARD هل هو كود أم برنامج أرجو التوضيح 
مع شكري ثانية لجميع الجهود الخيره


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (18 مايو 2012)

*بوركت و وفقت لك خير واحسان اخي الكريم*​


----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (26 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي ويرحم الله والدينا ووالديك 
وأن شاء الله هبني بيت مساحته حوالي 250 متر أو أكتر شويه أو أقل مش عارف بصراحه أيه المساحه الي ممكن تكون كويسه عني مساحة 1000 متر 20*50 ال 20 متر شمال وجنوب علي شارعين و الخمسين متر شرق وغرب جيران ومش لاقي تصميم عاجبني لحد دلوقت بحيث ان الدور الارضي هيكون جراج و للتكييف وللاشياء الغير مستخدمه فممكن تنصحني بأيه أعمله علشان مصرف كتير بدون داعي 
وفي الاخر يكون مكان غير مريح


----------



## nofal (26 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## koko_kassim (26 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mechanic power (26 مايو 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## عمرالمهندس (4 يونيو 2012)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## بحرى اسكندرانى (5 يونيو 2012)

مجهود رائع يا هندسة وانا شخصيا استفدت من البوست ده

بس لى ملحوظة من فضلك... عند تصميم الدكت يجب أن لا نثبت قاعدة 400 CFM لكل طن ...لأن كل ماكينة لها ال CFM الخاص بها . فمثلا الماكينة "Package" غير الماكينة الConcealed ولذا يجب أخذ قيمة الCFM من الكتالوج
وشكرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (13 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hany27 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً
*


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ومشكور على المجهود الرائع *


----------



## yasoooo2005 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you 2


----------



## مشارك1 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه اخي نتمنى مواصلتك على الخاص طبعا


----------



## samiribrahim (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كاسر (22 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع جدا 

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## وائلسات2131 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله ألف خير *​


----------



## ENG.EMAD ELKASASS (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الجميل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس علي


----------



## أنس بن وليد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك . ياريت ياباشمهندس تقولنا أنسب مكان لوضع الوحدات يكون فين


----------



## alaa ramadan (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الله ينور عليك و الله يكرمك


----------



## multihussin (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## salahzantout (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## عادل 1980 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

روح الله يبارك فيك


----------



## eyad1881 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## drmady (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ووفق الله دائما لما فيه الخير لعباده


----------



## حمدي النمر (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جداوجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassanre (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بالنسبه لحساب الحمل التبريدي , واستعمال الفاكتور 13 15 لو تعطيني فكره عم استخدامهم وعن درجة حرارة التصميم الخارجيه التي اعتمدتها في الحساب 
مع جزير الشكر


----------



## md beida (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ان الله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية​


----------



## md beida (31 أكتوبر 2012)

وطبعا نحن ننتظر منك المزيد ​


----------



## سامي الجن (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شي عادي جدا ما في جديد


----------



## amr tito (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## eng_taha_a (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على الشرح؟


----------



## yousefegyp (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (19 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع​


----------



## alaabogoda (21 يونيو 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## younis najjar (21 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## ديارعبد الواحد (23 يونيو 2013)

اني استفاديت هواي من هذا المشروع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ABKRENO (23 يونيو 2013)

والله انى اعجز عن تقديم الشكر فكل ما اقولة اعجز بة عن التعبير عن شكرى العميق لهذا المجهود العظيم . 
الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمة ويفتح عليك ابواب الرزق .
ولى رجاء عندك اخى الكريم 
ان تقوم بحساب الاحمال الحرارية ببرنامج الهاب ولو غرفة واحدة من نفس المثال السابق مع توضيح الخطوات بالشرح كما فعلت 
وان توضح ماهو الشوب درونج وكيفية عملة للرسومات ولتكن على نفس المثال السابق 
ولك جزيل الشكر . وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (6 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا...فعلا مجهود كبير


----------



## خالد شعير (7 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك بما يرضية


----------



## khb1391986 (8 مارس 2014)

إنتَ راجل ميه الميه الميه الميه ..........


----------



## sharaf911 (9 مارس 2014)

هو ده الشغل ولا بلاش 
بامانة ربنا يكرمك 
الواحد كان بيدور من زمان علي حاجة زي كدة
ربنا يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sharaf911 (9 مارس 2014)

abkreno قال:


> والله انى اعجز عن تقديم الشكر فكل ما اقولة اعجز بة عن التعبير عن شكرى العميق لهذا المجهود العظيم .
> الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمة ويفتح عليك ابواب الرزق .
> ولى رجاء عندك اخى الكريم
> ان تقوم بحساب الاحمال الحرارية ببرنامج الهاب ولو غرفة واحدة من نفس المثال السابق مع توضيح الخطوات بالشرح كما فعلت
> ...



اضم صوتي الي صوت abkreno فعلا احنا محتاجين حاجة زي دي 
متقلين عليك بس ده قدر الناس المحترمة


----------



## سوزانة (22 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (22 مارس 2014)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## drmady (23 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (23 مارس 2014)

بامانة خلاصة الخلاصة ربنا يكرمك


----------



## omer1986 (23 مارس 2014)

ارجو المساعدة بارفاق جميع الجداول الخاصة لتصميم التكييف مثل الاضاءة والتهوية والحوائط والزجاج وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (19 أبريل 2014)

شكرا بارك لله فيك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (19 أبريل 2014)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## البراء سامح (25 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من واسع فضله


----------



## ميدو العبادى (26 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله لك


----------



## eng*doaa (27 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير ....
نزلت الدكت سيزير مشتغلش !!الويندوز عندى 32bit


----------



## eng_omar26 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*:20:


----------



## AHMADBHIT (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جهد رائع .. بارك الله فيك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ...


----------



## MOH_SOB44 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

تقبل الله منك صالح الاعمال


----------



## أشرف الزبيدي (14 أكتوبر 2014)

يعطيك العافية على الطرح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamer369 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## engkafa81 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الكبير ....


----------



## zakarya ahmad (19 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراا لجهودكم العظيمة والجبارة


----------



## zakarya ahmad (19 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراا لجهودكم العظيمة والجبارة الممتازة


----------



## zakarya ahmad (19 ديسمبر 2014)

نأمل تنزيل البرامج المرفقة لكامل الحسابات مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## zakarya ahmad (19 ديسمبر 2014)

thank you 2​


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (23 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا


----------



## محمد سالم موسى (24 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك و نرجو المزيد من المشاريع​
​


----------

